# Free portable band saw blade promotion



## OldMachinist (May 15, 2014)

M.K. Morse is giving away one free 44-7/8" x 1/2" x .020 8-11tpi blade to anyone who wants one. This is the size that fits most brands of portable band saws. I got mine today after requesting it on Monday. Here's the link.
http://www.mkmorse.com/811.html

I have no connection to the Morse company I just ran across this while looking to buy a blade for my saw.


----------



## mgalusha (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting this Don, I've just signed up as well.


----------



## Plas62 (May 15, 2014)

I did also, Thanks


----------



## Mac1 (May 15, 2014)

I get this every time I try. What am I doing wrong?

[h=1]Server Error in '/' Application.[/h]              [h=2]_Runtime Error_[/h]


----------



## mgalusha (May 15, 2014)

Mac, that is on their side, indicates an error in the web application. I'd try later. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tertiaryjim (May 15, 2014)

Got one ordered. Thanks!


----------



## bedwards (May 15, 2014)

Thanks, just applied for one


bedwards


----------



## dan12 (May 15, 2014)

thx!!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 16, 2014)

Seems they even ship north of the 49th. Thanks.


----------



## bleonard (May 16, 2014)

Me Too thanks


----------



## Mac1 (May 16, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Mac, that is on their side, indicates an error in the web application. I'd try later.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I don't think I am destined to get one. I have tried it on three different computers over a period of about 36 hours. Oh well.


----------



## mgalusha (May 16, 2014)

Mac1 said:


> I don't think I am destined to get one. I have tried it on three different computers over a period of about 36 hours. Oh well.



Odd. Another friend tried as well and he has the same problem.


----------



## brasssmanget (May 16, 2014)

Thanks! I just went in and ordered one - no issues on my order.....worked fine.


----------



## usrjcro11 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks no issues with mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plas62 (May 16, 2014)

When I first tried using autofill on google chrome to fill out the form. I got the same error. When I filled the form out manually it work fine.


----------



## orphan auto (May 16, 2014)

just ordered mine


THANKS!


----------



## ELHEAD (May 16, 2014)

Ordered without a hitch. 
Thanks for the heads - up.


----------



## Rick Leslie (May 17, 2014)

Got one coming as well. Quick and easy. 


Now to sit back and wait for the inevitable email deluge that comes with such promotions. )


----------



## Mac1 (May 17, 2014)

I guess persistence pays off.  I tried it this morning and it went thru.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## hardware1170 (May 17, 2014)

I'm willing to give them a try


----------



## bill704 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for the link!
I filled out the form for the free porta-band blade and a sawzall blade.


----------



## RB72 (May 17, 2014)

Just ordered mine. Thanks for the link.  Can't have to many backups.


----------



## DennisK (May 17, 2014)

I just tried (5/17/14@1950 CDT) and got the error.


----------



## bill704 (May 20, 2014)

bill704 said:


> Thanks for the link!
> I filled out the form for the free porta-band blade and a sawzall blade.



A sawzall blade came in the mail today! Nice!
I'm guessing that Morse has a "one blade per household" policy so I won't hold my breath waiting for that porta-band blade. )


----------



## jgedde (May 22, 2014)

I received my free blade today.  My 9 y/o daughter and I went down to the shop, mounted it up, and blasted through some aluminum, some stainless and some CI.  I have to say I'm impressed.  Easily the best cutting blade I've used...  The stainless steel was the most impressive.  Went through 1.5" 455 stainless round stock in about a minute.

FWIW, my daughter gives a thumbs up, "cool" and two strong nods when I asked her what she thought of the new blade!

John


----------



## mgalusha (May 23, 2014)

Mine arrived on Wednesday but I have not tried it yet, certainly appears nice.


----------



## brasssmanget (May 23, 2014)

Received mine as well - looks like nice quality - way faster than I expected on delivery....


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 23, 2014)

NICE RAKE.


----------



## AlanR (May 23, 2014)

I got my bandsaw blade a couple days ago, opened it just now. The teeth are for sure unusual, I looked up the 811 (what I got) up on their website and they claim it's good for a wide range of material thicknesses, something I wouldn't have expected from looking at it.

I'd normally be wary of using it even on 1/4" but the page seems to indicate that it would be OK, maybe because of the slope on the top of the tooth. It may keep it from dropping so far that teeth are stripped off.

http://www.mkmorse.com/products/index.aspx?product=114

It'll cut wood, something that would be a waste of time with a regular blade.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 23, 2014)

sweet, thanks! Ordered a bandsaw blade for a friend at work and a sawzall for my new to me saw


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 23, 2014)

HERE IS WHAT ARRIVED..


----------



## bill704 (May 23, 2014)

bill704 said:


> A sawzall blade came in the mail today! Nice!
> I'm guessing that Morse has a "one blade per household" policy so I won't hold my breath waiting for that porta-band blade. )
> 
> View attachment 77289
> View attachment 77290




I was skeptical that I would get both saw blades, but the portaband blade showed up today.:thumbsup2: 




Thanks Don (OP) for the timely heads-up on this offer.
Bill


----------



## tertiaryjim (May 23, 2014)

My thanks to you as well Don. One arrived here today and I'm mighty glad to have it.


----------



## groveland (May 25, 2014)

Mine arrived 3-4 days after I ordered it, haven't installed it yet, but I was impressed with their 
quick delivery.
groveland


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 25, 2014)

Will that blade fit the Milwaukee deep cut band saw I just got?


----------



## OldMachinist (May 25, 2014)

It should, I have a Milwaukee 6230N deep cut and it fits. You can download the manual for your saw here.
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/parts-and-service/manuals-and-downloads


----------



## decklow (Jun 3, 2014)

Far Out!  It went through. I'll give it a Whirl!! Thanks.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jun 3, 2014)

Mine arrived last week. I haven't opened it yet but I have been very happy that I've been subjected to no unsolicited sales promotions from this give-away. Usually one is inundated with every imaginable gimmick, but not so with this one.

Thank you again for the link.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 4, 2014)

got both the bandsaw blade (gave it to a friend at work) and sawzall blade (stuck it on the saw). Thanks again!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 5, 2014)

I found mine stuck in the door today. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you - ordered


----------



## middle.road (Jun 5, 2014)

Got my bandsaw blade within 5 days. Now I just have to get a bandsaw...
I can see it  now > "But Honey, I have this free blade I just needed a saw to put it in..."
Somehow I don't think that will go over very well.

Thanks OM!

_Dan


----------



## decklow (Jun 10, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Thanks for posting this Don, I've just signed up as well.



Got mine! nice promo. Good marketing. It looks like a good product. I'll check it out soon. Thanks again.


----------



## mgalusha (Jun 10, 2014)

middle.road said:


> Got my bandsaw blade within 5 days. Now I just have to get a bandsaw...
> I can see it  now > "But Honey, I have this free blade I just needed a saw to put it in..."
> Somehow I don't think that will go over very well.
> 
> ...



Seems perfectly logical to me. I have a beautiful old 4 jaw that won't work on my lathe, I briefly thought I needed to get another lathe just to use it.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 10, 2014)

Could somebody try & submit this for me, I keep getting a weird page and have been trying since this was posted? Thanks If one of you can do this please post that you're doing it so only one submission is made.


----------

